# Nr Thame. @ Shabbingdon Steam Show Ground



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

There has been a new Rally added to the rally programme. The Rally is at Shabbingdon Steam Show Ground in Nr Thame., Oxfordshire starting 04/08/2016

More information will be available at the following url once the entry has been approved and active (Normally within 24hrs): 
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=898

If you have any questions about the rally or want to chat about it then please post in this thread.


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

*New Attendee Added*

clive1821 has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

rayc has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## ICDSUN2 (Nov 16, 2010)

*New Attendee Added*

ICDSUN2 has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

JollyJack has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## zoro (May 1, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

zoro has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## Jmdarr (Oct 9, 2013)

*New Attendee Added*

Jmdarr has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## Jmdarr (Oct 9, 2013)

Daughter in law having hip replacement about this time no confirmed date as yet want to come but have to look after grandchildren 
If before the event 

Will advise when we get dates 

John d


----------



## jennie (May 3, 2009)

*New Attendee Added*

jennie has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## sweeny (Jan 6, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

sweeny has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## alexblack13 (Feb 10, 2013)

Alex & Carol Black just added their names to attend this rally..

I have asked the organizers if I may enter Sporty, our 1965 Douglas (Vespa) too .. We entered it at this show in 2013. 

Great show and great company too. Magic weekend.

All the best folks...


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

brillopad has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

*New Attendee Added*

clianthus has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## alandsue (Jul 30, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

alandsue has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## waspes (Feb 11, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

waspes has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

bognormike has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

*New Attendee Added*

tokkalosh has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## Billina (Oct 7, 2014)

*New Attendee Added*

Billina has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## smurfinguk (Jul 21, 2007)

*New Attendee Added*

smurfinguk has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## rustydexter (Sep 21, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

rustydexter has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

cronkle has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

LadyJ has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## claypigeon (May 9, 2005)

Hi my name is on the list of attendees but it hasnt come up on this thread can anyone help please.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

claypigeon said:


> Hi my name is on the list of attendees but it hasnt come up on this thread can anyone help please.


No idea Dave but I take your coming shall I confirm you ?

Jacquie


----------



## macd (Sep 21, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

macd has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

*New Attendee Added*

Matchlock has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

How do we pay for it! on arrival?


----------



## claypigeon (May 9, 2005)

Yes please Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Matchlock said:


> How do we pay for it! on arrival?


Yes Barry I will grab your money as your arrive lol cash only please

Jacquie


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Matchlock said:


> How do we pay for it! on arrival?


Yes


----------



## Happyrunner (Oct 1, 2006)

*New Attendee Added*

Happyrunner has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## alexblack13 (Feb 10, 2013)

Howmuchis??

AB


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

alexblack13 said:


> Howmuchis??
> 
> AB


£35 for 4 nights Alex

Jacquie


----------



## alexblack13 (Feb 10, 2013)

pay on arrival? or send?

AB


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

alexblack13 said:


> pay on arrival? or send?
> 
> AB


Pay on arrival cash please

Jacquie


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

RobMD has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## val33 (Jun 29, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

val33 has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## SilverF1 (Feb 27, 2009)

*New Attendee Added*

SilverF1 has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

If any of you are arriving on Friday instead of Thursday can you please let me
know.


Thanks

Jacquie


----------



## Jmdarr (Oct 9, 2013)

John and Angela plus one will arrive Friday pm 
Jmdarr


----------



## claypigeon (May 9, 2005)

Hi Jacquie we will be arriving midday ish Friday.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

If any of you are arriving on Friday instead of Thursday can you please let me
know.


Thanks

Jacquie


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

Hi Jacquie we will be arriving midday ish Friday.
Sorry claypigeon I just cut and pasted your comment, hope you don't mind, see you there.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Still a few unconfirmed on the rally list they being

bognormike
SilverF1
Spacerunner

If you not coming please let me know thanks

Jacquie


----------



## jennie (May 3, 2009)

Hi jac
Please can you confirm me on the list. I will be arriving Thursday.
Thanks Jennie


----------



## waspes (Feb 11, 2008)

Will arrive on Thursday thanks.

Peter.


----------



## alexblack13 (Feb 10, 2013)

Thursday for us too ... All being well.

Al' ....


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

LadyJ said:


> Still a few unconfirmed on the rally list they being
> 
> bognormike
> SilverF1
> ...


can you confirm me please Jac. Will hopefully be arriving on the Thursday. Will need to be away on Sunday morning, as we're due at a proms concert at the Albert Hall, and need to be into Abbey Wood in the afternoon!!


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

All confirmed Mike, look forward to seeing you again.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi all from sunny Shabbington, well it is at the moment.

Looking forward to seeing you all soon has anyone got a mower the grass is rather high.!!!

Please remember if you are over 3 weight do not come via Shabbington Come in via Ickford.

If any of you are not going to make it please let me know mobile O786 767 8605 thanks

If you haven't been before best to come full of water as its a bit of a hike to the tap.


Jacquie


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

how firm is the ground after the rain?


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

hi

are there still any places left as i may be able to talk the wife into it

barry


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Barry yes we have room

Jacquie


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

A Big Thank You to Jacquie and Co. for keeping us all in order!!!

The weather was kind and the company amiable - it's good to see that MHF people are still a friendly crowd! and it was nice to meet those I hadn't seen for some time.

What could a gathering of MotorHomers be called? How about a "Village of MotorHomers". Any other suggestions???


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Thank you all for coming to Shabbington and thanks to the chefs for the bbq on Saturday Ray,Malc, Bob, Alan well done guys.

Jacquie


----------



## Jmdarr (Oct 9, 2013)

Little Noah still talking about the weekend didn't stop talking the whole two and a half hours it took to get him home and then fell asleep
Five mins from his door.thanks all for a great weekend 
John and Angela and of course little Noah.


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

Another great weekend at Shabbington thanks Jac, John, Clive and all the chefs


----------

